# Hand Warmers



## Brucebotti (Feb 10, 2013)

I tried searching, but couldn't find anything (maybe you guys are just too tough for handwarmers..). Anyways, I am seriously looking at Ariens snow throwers. I like the Deluxe 28+, but I noticed that it no longer has handwarmers. At 63 years old, I have a problem with my hands turning to bricks in the extreme cold. I could step up to the Platinum, but it is a lot more money. Plus the Platinum is only available in 24 or 30".

My question is, how effective are handwarmers that are not put on at the factory?

Thanks,
Bruce


----------



## Shryp (Jan 1, 2011)

I have never used them myself so I don't know. I think I have heard of people putting on hand warmers that are made for snow mobiles as long as the current draw isn't greater than what your engine can put out.


----------



## Brucebotti (Feb 10, 2013)

Shryp said:


> I have never used them myself so I don't know. I think I have heard of people putting on hand warmers that are made for snow mobiles as long as the current draw isn't greater than what your engine can put out.


I would try to go with an Ariens setup (if available) as I wouldn't want to void the warantee.
Thanks,
Bruce


----------



## deadwood (Oct 17, 2012)

The accessory ones Ariens sells are essentially the same ones that come on the machines stock. And yes, no warranty issues then.

http://ariens.custhelp.com/ci/fattach/get/13006/0/filename/2013+Snow+SPAG_web.pdf


----------



## Brucebotti (Feb 10, 2013)

deadwood said:


> The accessory ones Ariens sells are essentially the same ones that come on the machines stock. And yes, no warranty issues then.
> 
> http://ariens.custhelp.com/ci/fattach/get/13006/0/filename/2013+Snow+SPAG_web.pdf


That's what I hoped to hear. Thanks for the link!
Bruce


----------



## JMDeH (Oct 20, 2013)

Bruce,

Did you end up adding the hand warmers to your 28 Deluxe?


----------



## Brucebotti (Feb 10, 2013)

JMDeH said:


> Bruce,
> 
> Did you end up adding the hand warmers to your 28 Deluxe?


I thought I would try to get away with a good pair of gloves from LL Bean. Hopefully I won't regret it. I figure I can always add them later. 
Bruce


----------



## loneraider (Oct 26, 2013)

Hello Everyone, new to this forum . I just purchased an Ariens deluxe 28
I believe its a 2010 or 2011 model. So in response to this post I added
heated grips from ariens. When you install them,turn them sideways to the inside. it makes it easier to install the other handle for the melt buddy.
Also when you order the heated grips you get a new harness, that has the hookup for the light ,so I ordered a new light (duallights now lol ) Heated grips are well worth it here's some pics


----------



## Blue Hill (Mar 31, 2013)

Welcome to the forum loneraider. Your first post and already you're helping folks. You will be an asset to the community.
I really like the look of your twin headlight setup. It looks like it came from the factory that way. 

By the way, I just went out and looked at my machine,which came with the hand warmers and the hole in the top of the grip (see your second photo) has a pop rivet in it to hold it in place and keep it from twisting.

Larry


----------



## loneraider (Oct 26, 2013)

Thanks larry, the heated grips from ariens came with a solid brass bushing
that you installed into the handle bars before you put on the heated grips
it moves the heated grips back a bit so you can't use that screw hole.
but they give you some really good epoxy glue that you have to mix up.
( darn good stuff ) 5 mins and hard as a rock. Your right the lights look like factory & will be great lighting at night. The one I installed on the left interfered with the handle for the chute so I put in a small socket to move it over an inch.. works like a charm..!! her's a couple more pics
drift breakers and I installed ( home depot wheels with bearings ) in place of the skid plate..lol so far so good . scraper bar is about 1/4 off the ground. I'll update everyone later on how they do in the snow.


----------



## CarlB (Jan 2, 2011)

I think you will find that those home depot wheels with bearings will not hold up very well. The bearings will get wet and rust in pretty short order in my opinion. I made a set of roller skids for my 84 cub cadet and i used UHMW Polyethylene for the rollers and stainless steel for the axle with no bearings. Here is a link to a little test with my roller skid. This cub cadet weighs 325 lbs. 

CubCadetRollerskid2video2.mp4 Video by carlb2323 | Photobucket


----------



## loneraider (Oct 26, 2013)

The wheels that I installed have a sealed wheel bearing inside, just like the ones you use on snowmobiles but a little smaller.I figure they should last
quite along time.Here are some pics of the wheels apart. They look like their
well made. Bought them at Home Depot.


----------



## CarlB (Jan 2, 2011)

They do look well made and better than i had imagined, let us know how they work out for you.

Carl


----------



## loneraider (Oct 26, 2013)

Thanks Carl I'll let everyone know how they work out, I still have the original skid shoes If I need them.


----------



## Brucebotti (Feb 10, 2013)

loneraider said:


> Hello Everyone, new to this forum . I just purchased an Ariens deluxe 28
> I believe its a 2010 or 2011 model. So in response to this post I added
> heated grips from ariens. When you install them,turn them sideways to the inside. it makes it easier to install the other handle for the melt buddy.
> Also when you order the heated grips you get a new harness, that has the hookup for the light ,so I ordered a new light (duallights now lol ) Heated grips are well worth it here's some pics


I'm starting to think about adding the heated grips again. You said that your Ariens kit came with a harness. Is it pretty much plug-and-play, or did you have to cut and splice?
Thanks,
Bruce

By the way....nice install!


----------



## loneraider (Oct 26, 2013)

*Hand warmers 2*

Sorry about the new thread, but i'm having a hard time posting to your thread. Ok so when you purchase the heated grips ( hand warmers) from 
Ariens they send you a complete New harness & its plug and play.
no cutting or splicing. You simply remove the old harness and install the new one. Make sure you order the correct part # for your machine.
If you have a local dealer ,he could do it , I ordered mine from the internet
& had no problems.


----------



## loneraider (Oct 26, 2013)

One more thing,if you do get them ,make sure you turn the hand warmers
so the wire part is turned to the inside on both handles. Easier to mount 
'accessories like the melt buddy.


----------



## Shryp (Jan 1, 2011)

I am not sure what your issue was, but I moved your new thread to the end of the existing thread.


----------



## Brucebotti (Feb 10, 2013)

loneraider said:


> Sorry about the new thread, but i'm having a hard time posting to your thread. Ok so when you purchase the heated grips ( hand warmers) from
> Ariens they send you a complete New harness & its plug and play.
> no cutting or splicing. You simply remove the old harness and install the new one. Make sure you order the correct part # for your machine.
> If you have a local dealer ,he could do it , I ordered mine from the internet
> & had no problems.


Thanks for the info! I was going to order in online, but my Owner's Manual lists one part # and the Ariens 2013 Accessories Catalog lists a different one. I guess I'll just have to pay a little more at the dealer.
Thanks again!
Bruce


----------



## Johneo (Jan 24, 2014)

*Wheels vice skid plates*



loneraider said:


> The wheels that I installed have a sealed wheel bearing inside, just like the ones you use on snowmobiles but a little smaller.I figure they should last
> quite along time.Here are some pics of the wheels apart. They look like their
> well made. Bought them at Home Depot.


Loneraider, I like your idea of using wheels instead of skids. I find that with only two inches or three, the skids seems to drag more making it harder to use. I too have a 28" Ariens (2013). Do you need 2 wheels on each side, or will one do?


----------

